# New auger search - bye bye gas



## thill

I'm retiring my 25 year old Jiffy and buying something new. 

What do you guys recommend?

I do not have a drill that meets the minimum required torque so cost comparisons will include the price of a new drill.


----------



## o_mykiss

Lots of good options. First would probably be figuring out if you want a drill plus an auger, or an all-encompassing electric auger. 

If you are ONLY going to use the drill on the auger it might make the most sense to just buy a dedicated electric auger. Like the strikemaster (they have a new 24V as well as the 40V)

If you are gonna use a big drill for stuff besides ice fishing, get a Milwaukee or DeWalt and your pick of a Pistol Bit, LiteFlight, Nils Convertible, etc etc


----------



## thill

o_mykiss said:


> Lots of good options. First would probably be figuring out if you want a drill plus an auger, or an all-encompassing electric auger.
> 
> If you are ONLY going to use the drill on the auger it might make the most sense to just buy a dedicated electric auger. Like the strikemaster (they have a new 24V as well as the 40V)
> 
> If you are gonna use a big drill for stuff besides ice fishing, get a Milwaukee or DeWalt and your pick of a Pistol Bit, LiteFlight, Nils Convertible, etc etc


All else being equal I would prefer a prefer a drill + auger kit. But, is all else equal?

Which set up has better performance and longevity?


----------



## hhlhoward

I bought a Nils and a Rigid drill. Lifetime warranty on the batteries and drill. I got it online closer to Christmas and it came with 2 extra batteries.


----------



## o_mykiss

thill said:


> All else being equal I would prefer a prefer a drill + auger kit. But, is all else equal?
> 
> Which set up has better performance and longevity?


Well probably hard to say, but I am going to guess that a purpose-built auger will have better longevity than a drill. 

But, you gain flexibility with a drill - you can use in the offseason

Plus if you get something like an HT Mini Nero or a Nils Convertible, you can use the auger as a hand auger as well, in case you don't feel like lugging the drill on early ice, or if the batteries die out on the ice


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

I got a nice DeWalt drill for christmas a couple years ago that I use with an auger. Home depot had them half off after Thanksgiving. Still, a lot of times I just use a hand auger, especially if I'm only going to be fishing for a couple hours.


----------



## sureshot006

Drill and auger would be lighter if that is a consideration. If you want 10" holes, go dedicated electric auger.

If going with a drill, get the one with the most torque out of your preferred brand. If you've already got good batteries for some other tool that would fit with a new drill that could be a consideration.


----------



## Thirty pointer

I occasionally fish the UP .Ice can be over 2 feet some years .I have a Milwaukee fuel with a six inch auger i use almost always but up there i take my strikemaster gas 10 inch also .I will never give it up .


----------



## neazor91

Milwaukee fuel and a K drill. I sold my gas auger and will never go back.


----------



## TK81

thill said:


> I'm retiring my 25 year old Jiffy and buying something new.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?
> 
> I do not have a drill that meets the minimum required torque so cost comparisons will include the price of a new drill.


I have a ridgid octane brushless hammer drill (about $150) and the 8" lite flite below (got it for $159 on sale at Blains). No complaints and I drill a lot of holes. Never made it to the 2nd battery. 60 holes in 6 inches of ice a couple times.


----------



## aacosta

Like my strikemaster 40v


----------



## hhlhoward

If you are going want to travel light then go with a drill/auger combo. If weight isn't a necessity then go with a power auger of some kind. I walk everywhere I go so weight was an issue with me and I got a drill combo. Even if I was on machine travelling I would still go with a combo because it's one less engine I have to deal with on reliability.


----------



## thill

aacosta said:


> Like my strikemaster 40v


If I went with a dedicated auger, this would be it. It seems you get the most value vs the Ion and Jiffy.


----------



## salmon_slayer06

strongly recommend dewalt drill with hammer mode 18volt. should put u back 300 hundred. get the original strikemaster laser 6" with nimrod adapter. and get the extension for the strike master. I replaced screws with heavier bolts. you won't look back. I give the dewalt a big 5 stars as I use these every single day. quality quality drill. believe model # dcd996 or pretty close to it.


----------



## sfw1960

DON'T bother with an ion.
Buddy has one that's giving him trouble, isn't that old but the "controller" is a part that's NLA on a dang near $500 drill?
WTH! I'm expecting my 25 yr old Mag III to fail soon, have an 18 V Rigid I'm going to use (instead of my DeWalt) with a 6" Mora.(traded a lazer bcuz of bad rotator cuffs / using by hand).
I'd guess StrikeMaster would support a product better from past experiences but if I was going all new, all in?
Milwaukee M18 Fuel hammer drill & Nils on the Chuck, not that the K-Drill isn't a bad choice either.
I've just had good results with anything Nils so far after about 20 + years.


----------



## Curt

I've had an Ion Ice Auger for 4 years and love it. It's been very dependable, cuts quickly and has good battery life.


----------



## jiggerjarvi

Curt said:


> I've had an Ion Ice Auger for 4 years and love it. It's been very dependable, cuts quickly and has good battery life.


2 years for me with the Ion, no regrets yet!


----------



## sfw1960

Wasn't with Rich either Matt until it started acting up.
Then "sorry, no controller part"... For dang near 500 bucks I'd expect support for maybe ten years?
I lost my 24 plus y.o. gas auger off a sled several years ago and broke the fuel tank, I was able to get a new tank.
OP asked about a drill & auger bit setup - an industrial grade cordless drill would have parts available for over ten years and not a hassle to repair yourself which I'd prefer instead of "sorry" or not being able to get service.
I was ready to get an ion myself until I found out it's Asian imported stuff with poor support.
I've used Rich's drill a bunch, but he's pissed and pretty sure he's not buying that brand again.
I ALWAYS consider TCO because nothing lasts forever, but crud support I'm no fan of.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser

I've had my Ion for 5 yrs now no Issues.


----------



## sfw1960

thill said:


> All else being equal I would prefer a prefer a drill + auger kit. But, is all else equal?
> 
> Which set up has better performance and longevity?


No brainer...


----------



## 6Speed

Ion for I forget how many years, at least 8. No issues at all. No way I'd burn gas and make all that noise on a lake again...


----------



## Drake

Thirty pointer said:


> I occasionally fish the UP .Ice can be over 2 feet some years .I have a Milwaukee fuel with a six inch auger i use almost always but up there i take my strikemaster gas 10 inch also .I will never give it up .


Nils gas , 8"
6" Mora , 20v Dewalt

Come on ice !!

Sent from my Pixel using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

salmon_slayer06 said:


> strongly recommend dewalt drill with hammer mode 18volt. should put u back 300 hundred. get the original strikemaster laser 6" with nimrod adapter. and get the extension for the strike master. I replaced screws with heavier bolts. you won't look back. I give the dewalt a big 5 stars as I use these every single day. quality quality drill. believe model # dcd996 or pretty close to it.


I have the same setup.

Just FYI for guys new to these drills for ice fishing... do NOT use the hammer function with your auger bit!


----------



## sfw1960

Why not SS?


----------



## sureshot006

sfw1960 said:


> Why not SS?


Damage to blades. They aren't meant to pound into the ice.


----------



## sfw1960

Not the Chinese steel, the Swedish stuff I've never damaged.
j/k...
But I actually wanted you to explain to the folks why...
Some guys actually do use the hammer function - I wouldn't either though.
I've been guilty of thumping the hand auger to get ice loose in single digits before, but I generally have had the StrikeMaster Mag III with me most of the time.

I've been thinking of selling my little Lowrance Elite 5 Ti ice machine, just flashed my Helix10 Mega DI to have ice machine mode...
:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile:evilsmile
I've been converting my old as dirt portable box from the days of my X-70A to use a pair of 8 amp SLA's. I almost ordered a 10 amp Lithium but need to rag these batteries out since I just got them around January.:fish2:
Sure it's heavier, but it's got high wide Chirp that you can adjust - instead of the mystic pizza Chirp Lowrance has that even their "pro staff" can't tell you what the Chirp range is.
It's 140-240 kHz on the HB.
Thinking I'll get along fine in traffic with 4000 Watts to spray the neighbors with.
LOL!!!


----------



## sureshot006

sfw1960 said:


> Not the Chinese steel, the Swedish stuff I've never damaged.
> j/k...
> But I actually wanted you to explain to the folks why...
> Some guys actually do use the hammer function - I wouldn't either though.
> I've been guilty of thumping the hand auger to get ice loose in single digits before, but I generally have had the StrikeMaster Mag III with me most of the time.


Yep. And its not just the blade edges. Could damage the auger itself and tweak the angle. I think some guys use the hammer function because everyone says get a hammer drill. Hammer function is not the reason for the hammer drill models for drilling ice.


----------



## sfw1960

Nope, ballzout TORQUE.
It's not just for breakfast anymore...
:lol: :mischeif:


----------



## sureshot006

sfw1960 said:


> Nope, ballzout TORQUE.
> It's not just for breakfast anymore...
> :lol: :mischeif:


----------



## sfw1960

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 601151


That's what she said!
:lol:


----------



## Lever4ever

Light weight, easy to carry when bucket jumping, go with a good industrial grade hammer drill and a hole size auger you like. I use a Milwaukee 18V fuel, with a 8" strikemaster lazer. I carry two batteries, but have never used more than one. Get 5 amp-hour or better batteries, they hold up for a days worth of drilling. You will never look back!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Ridgid octane with clam plate and the plate gear box!! Will never go back


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Can cut 12" holes all day if I wanted too


----------



## sureshot006

Mr Burgundy said:


> Ridgid octane with clam plate and the plate gear box!! Will never go back


Not a lot of love for the clam plate but I wouldn't be without it!


----------



## Baybum

Ive been saying I'm going all electric for years now when my strikemaster with the tecumseh motor gives me any trouble.....I think the things like my truck and it just keeps on running great now of course.

I'll get the strikemaster. Ice fishing have to have reliable stuff. Ive researched and best value for the money. Did I miss somebody has one in this thread? I set up my hammer drill to run an auger but I wouldn't take it 10 miles out. I'd want a dedicated setup for that. I fished with a guy that was running a milwaukee and a k drill and it was slick tho.

Burgundy i have a Dewalt hammer and messing around last year I bought the bit to run my 10" auger from my strikemaster with it. I figure it'll work but you've done it with a 12"?

Edit rereading you meant 12" of ice.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

A 10" lazer is a lot to ask of an 18v drill. It might work but I'd suggest a dedicated electric auger for that. 8" lazer with the Dewalt is no problem at all even with 20+" of ice. 10 is a lot more surface area to cut and therefore a lot more torque required.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

sureshot006 said:


> Not a lot of love for the clam plate but I wouldn't be without it!


I absolutely luv mine and will never go back!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Especially with the gear box, I can now cut 12" holes with zero problems


----------



## Craig M

Another vote for 18v Ridgid. I push a 5" Lazer with it and I'm a happy guy.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

My ridgid will cut 10-12" holes literally all day long with that new gear box installed. Its slower when it cuts but will do all day long. Look into one if u want to drill larger holes


----------



## Jimbo 09

Ridgid with a ht edrill. No complaints. Still keep the 10”z51 for when fishing the bay and up north as weights not a concern on the sleds.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Baybum said:


> Ive been saying I'm going all electric for years now when my strikemaster with the tecumseh motor gives me any trouble.....I think the things like my truck and it just keeps on running great now of course.
> 
> I'll get the strikemaster. Ice fishing have to have reliable stuff. Ive researched and best value for the money. Did I miss somebody has one in this thread? I set up my hammer drill to run an auger but I wouldn't take it 10 miles out. I'd want a dedicated setup for that. I fished with a guy that was running a milwaukee and a k drill and it was slick tho.
> 
> Burgundy i have a Dewalt hammer and messing around last year I bought the bit to run my 10" auger from my strikemaster with it. I figure it'll work but you've done it with a 12"?
> 
> Edit rereading you meant 12" of ice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nope ment 10-12" holes. U gotta have the gear box on the clam plate to cut holes that big. Its a separate piece that u have to buy and install on the bottom. Works amazing


----------



## fishctchr

If your drilling mostly 8 and 10 inch holes for big species I would lean towards the 40 volt Strikemaster. If you are a mostly panfisherman and drill 7 inch or smaller holes, get a top of the line brushless drill in Dewalt, Milwaukee, or Ridgid. Whatever you prefer or already have batteries for. Any good lazer type auger will work best as the blades are cheaper and readily available. The best investment to go with the drill and auger is a Clam plate. Your drill and bit will mount up perfectly. You wont lose a bit down the hole and the handles eliminate the twisted wrists and broken fingers Ive seen in the past. I also prefer using an extension of about 20 inches as that gets the drill up a little higher and alliws drilling through 2 feet plus of ice if necessary. I have the Dewalt 996 hammer drill and strikemaster lazer bits from 4 inches on up mounted to a Clam plate. Never any problems.


----------



## straightShot

I use a Nils Master 8" with a Milwaukee 2704 1/2" hammer drill and a clam plate adapter. Like others have said, never use the hammer function to drill. Slow is better, and the Nils is very sharp, but it requires care. Banging it, pressing it down against the ice to drill, and hitting dirt can dull it. 

I had to get my auger sharpened a few years ago when I hit very dirty ice as it had a lot of dirt frozen in it, and I had to send the blade a guy in MN to get it sharpened (Frank DeLuca). I'm very good at freehand sharpening of knives with whetstones, but without a jig, I dulled rather than sharpened it. It was frustrating.

I haven't dulled the blade while using it since I got it back from getting sharpened, but I also picked up a spare head, which I have not yet used. Be aware that you don't bang or press the auger down to drill. It does the work. I also replaced the yellow protetive blade cover that keeps you from getting sliced by the blade with a much better cover. The stock Nils Master yellow slide-on cover that it comes with is lousy.

The Milwaukee M/18 2704 that I have has weak pock metal where the T-handle connects to it and can easily break the ears off where it connects due to the exessive torque when augering. I broke the first drill motor that I had due to the torque, and others had the same problem with this model a few years ago. I think that they've since fixed this shortcoming, but I haven't tried the T-handle while augering on the ice since and instead rest the drill in my clam adapter. I have used the T-handle since to hold on to the motor while hammering through brick and mortar, and it has not failed. It's probably due to the lack of torque when using it as it's supposed to be used.

You don't need a clam plate to hole the drill motor and it adds a little weight, but I like it since it helps in holding the auger and keeping it away from my body so that I don't make a mistake. It also keeps the drill out of the snow and slush when I lay it down after drilling holes. Be aware, though, that if you decide on the clam plate and this setup, you'll also need to get an adapter to make the transition from the Nils auger shaft to the clam plate. Someone on eBay sells them every fall, and this adapter may cost around $20-$25 or so.

I bring extra M18 batteries and a small 18v to 12v Milwaukee adapter to charge my cell phone and power my shanty lights when I'm in my shanty. This setup works well, and if I need an extra battery for my auger, I have it. 

Good luck with whatever you decide on. I hope that we get good ice!


----------



## Worm Dunker

I'm another Milwaukee/K-drill 8" I haven't had to drill more than 18" of ice yet eats right throw it. Plus I use a hub and use it to screw in ankors


----------



## sureshot006

Worm Dunker said:


> Plus I use a hub and use it to screw in ankors


Thats a good thing to bring up to others. If I were drilling ice anchors in, I would suggest to others not using a clam plate because the drill is secured and it would be a pain to go back and forth.


----------



## Petoskey

Looking into getting a 24v or 40v Strikemaster auger. I've heard great things about the 40v and a friend of mine swears by it. Has anyone had the 24v? It's a newer model and haven't really seen many reviews so far. The newer generation Ion augers are supposed to be a little bit better and they have anchor adapters which would be handy. Thinking I might just get the 40v or 24v and use a cheaper Harbor Freight drill I have for anchoring..


----------



## Petoskey

Petoskey said:


> The newer generation Ion augers are supposed to be a little bit better


To clarify.. I meant the new generation Ions are better than the previous ones, not than the Strikemasters.. have heard it's toss up between the two but I'm leaning more toward a Strikemaster


----------



## wyandot

Petoskey said:


> To clarify.. I meant the new generation Ions are better than the previous ones, not than the Strikemasters.. have heard it's toss up between the two but I'm leaning more toward a Strikemaster


I'm not going electric yet, but my 2-stroke Strikemaster and my Lazer arm-powered augers have served me well over the years. If I was buying, they would get my business again.


----------



## Petoskey

Welp, I picked up the 24v Strikemaster for a steal. Will post a review once we finally get some ice!


----------



## thill

I ordered a Milwaukee fuel brushless drill and a clam auger plate. I figured I might as well utilize the 8" lazer hand auger I already own. Looking forward to giving this set up a try. 
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## sureshot006

thill said:


> I ordered a Milwaukee fuel brushless drill and a clam auger plate. I figured I might as well utilize the 8" lazer hand auger I already own. Looking forward to giving this set up a try.
> Thanks for the suggestions!


You'll likely want an extension with the lazer. The auger itself is quite short without the manual crank handle.


----------



## sureshot006

I dont mention the extension just for thick ice, but also ergonomics. Its just nicer to mostly stand up straight. I have been in situations where the extension was necessary just to get through too though.


----------



## jumbojake

sureshot006 said:


> I dont mention the extension just for thick ice, but also ergonomics. Its just nicer to mostly stand up straight. I have been in situations where the extension was necessary just to get through too though.


Good point captain! Same fur the K-drill gona order extensions for the k-drill and lazer lite flight.just makes life easier on de ole body and back eh


----------



## sureshot006

jumbojake said:


> Good point captain! Same fur the K-drill gona order extensions for the k-drill and lazer lite flight.just makes life easier on de ole body and back eh


Yeah but you're what, 7 ft tall lol


----------



## jumbojake

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah but you're what, 7 ft tall lol


Naw captain only 6'5 lol dat k-drill is supper fackin short! orderd 2 extensions.no man should be on his knees drilling a hole out,well knot dat kind of hole anyhow:0 lmfao


----------



## sureshot006

jumbojake said:


> Naw captain only 6'5 lol dat k-drill is supper fackin short! orderd 2 extensions.no man should be on his knees drilling a hole out,well knot dat kind of hole anyhow:0 lmfao


Lmao nice


----------



## bheary

Strikemaster. The cost of a drill and auger is almost the same

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

sureshot006 said:


> You'll likely want an extension with the lazer. The auger itself is quite short without the manual crank handle.


I just took a look...you're not kidding!


----------



## sureshot006

thill said:


> I just took a look...you're not kidding!


Yeah the handle is pretty long so I didn't even think about it until I used it the first time.


----------



## thill

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah the handle is pretty long so I didn't even think about it until I used it the first time.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sureshot006

bheary said:


> Strikemaster. The cost of a drill and auger is almost the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


True if you don't already have the auger bit anyway


----------



## Gillgitter

For those using cordless drill set ups. I've heard you need to keep your batteries warm. 

True or not true?


----------



## wateroperator

Gillgitter said:


> For those using cordless drill set ups. I've heard you need to keep your batteries warm.
> 
> True or not true?


I don't keep my Dewalt battery warm. It'll cut 6" holes all day with a 5 ah battery.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Gillgitter said:


> For those using cordless drill set ups. I've heard you need to keep your batteries warm.
> 
> True or not true?


"Need", no. I'm sure it would help extend life but I haven’t had to.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I put a cover over the entire top of the drill. Not sure if it keeps it warm or not. My main concern was keeping the drill dry. Done it the last couple years with zero issues


----------



## sureshot006

Mr Burgundy said:


> I put a cover over the entire top of the drill. Not sure if it keeps it warm or not. My main concern was keeping the drill dry. Done it the last couple years with zero issues


This is another reason i like the clam plate. The handle keeps the drill off the ice. Of course snow and rain can still get to it but you're not sticking your drill in a snow drift or directly on ice.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

sureshot006 said:


> This is another reason i like the clam plate. The handle keeps the drill off the ice. Of course snow and rain can still get to it but you're not sticking your drill in a snow drift or directly on ice.


I put a cover over my drill AND clam plate. Just like u said the handle keeps it off the ice but the cover keeps it completely dry. I can post some pics if u guys are interested in it. Should have been more specific, my bad gents


----------



## BlackRhino

Don't quite get the love for the electric. How long do those batteries actually last over a year or two, or three? I have bought porter cable and Dewalt, recharge bats never seem to last very long.

Make matters worse, buy an electric strike, ion, or jiffy and when the battery goes bad, ur out some serious cash.

I get the weight thing, just not reliance on batteries, a tech im not so sure we have a real grip on just yet.

The new propane has never let me down, no gas/mix and always starts. The jiffy runs like a scalded dog.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Dunker

Post pictures thanks


----------



## sfw1960

Mr Burgundy said:


> I put a cover over my drill AND clam plate. Just like u said the handle keeps it off the ice but the cover keeps it completely dry. I can post some pics if u guys are interested in it. Should have been more specific, my bad gents


Let's see those pictures!

FWIW concerning batteries for the dedicated augers, a friend with an ion is on his original battery & it's 8 years old.
As far as drill batteries - our Rigid holds a bit better charge than our DeWalt cordless, but it's a slightly higher rated battery.
I can get bigger batteries, but I'll see how things go with the smaller ones.
My 25 year old gas StrikeMaster Mag III owes me nothing.


----------



## William H Bonney

Ridgid Octane & whatever drill you want. 
The lifetime warranty makes it a no-brainer. 
I've yet to use the warranty on any of the tools or batteries, some are over 20 years old.


----------



## sureshot006

BlackRhino said:


> Don't quite get the love for the electric. How long do those batteries actually last over a year or two, or three? I have bought porter cable and Dewalt, recharge bats never seem to last very long.
> 
> Make matters worse, buy an electric strike, ion, or jiffy and when the battery goes bad, ur out some serious cash.
> 
> I get the weight thing, just not reliance on batteries, a tech im not so sure we have a real grip on just yet.
> 
> The new propane has never let me down, no gas/mix and always starts. The jiffy runs like a scalded dog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


Propane runs great until oil gets where it's not supposed to be, even when it's an "all position" motor. I have one and it's become a backup.


----------



## Thirty pointer

I take my gas auger as a back up in case ice is very thick and for the peace of mind knowing if my drill pukes when up north for a weekend of fishing i won't have to scramble to replace it .


----------



## Mr Burgundy

BlackRhino said:


> Don't quite get the love for the electric. How long do those batteries actually last over a year or two, or three? I have bought porter cable and Dewalt, recharge bats never seem to last very long.
> 
> Make matters worse, buy an electric strike, ion, or jiffy and when the battery goes bad, ur out some serious cash.
> 
> I get the weight thing, just not reliance on batteries, a tech im not so sure we have a real grip on just yet.
> 
> The new propane has never let me down, no gas/mix and always starts. The jiffy runs like a scalded dog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


 I have never had any issues with any of my drills or batteries when I'm ice fishing and taping going strong for many many years I also used the same exact drills and batteries for a commercial use 6 days a week


----------



## sureshot006

Mr Burgundy said:


> I have never had any issues with any of my drills or batteries when I'm ice fishing and taping going strong for many many years I also used the same exact drills and batteries for a commercial use 6 days a week


I know Dewalt and others have different levels of batteries. The old NiCad suck compared to the new ones that come with the higher end tools.


----------



## Zach Howell

I did a ton of research on this last year and I ended up with the smallest K Drill and the best Rigid. I chose the smallest bit because in doing the research I found that each additional inch in bit size puts exponential wear on the battery. If I’m fishing a big pike lake I just double up the holes. Because the Kdrill has a chipper blades you can do that. If I’m fishing panfish and walleye I just drill the single hole. I love the set up so far. I can probably get 40-50 holes through 6-8 inches of ice on a single 3AH battery. I’ve never went through both 3AH batteries in one day. Good luck.


----------



## hhlhoward

William H Bonney said:


> Ridgid Octane & whatever drill you want.
> The lifetime warranty makes it a no-brainer.
> I've yet to use the warranty on any of the tools or batteries, some are over 20 years old.


The warranty does make it a no brainer and I partnered mine up with a Nils 8". It may cost the about the same as a power auger but I don't smell like gas, worry it's not going to start, or deal with the heavy weight.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Like I said, I have never had issues with my batts or drills. They get used 8-10 hrs, 6 days a week and still going strong.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Haven't dug out my ice gear yet, but maybe tomorrow will post some pics


----------



## thill

Finally have my new auger set up.

New Milwaukee fuel, clam plate and fresh blades on my 8" lazer.


----------



## Fishfighter

hhlhoward said:


> I used my rigid octane with Nils 8" auger for the first time today in 8" of ice. Yep I'm sold and I was definitely faster than the guy close to me that used a jiffy 8" gasser.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looking for a new drill to use with my 6 inch nils for next year and was leaning towards the rigid octane. I will likely go that route with a review like that. I'll always keep a gas auger around for backup and for dirty or non uniform ice where I wouldnt want to risk tweeking expensive nils blades.


----------



## hhlhoward

Fishfighter said:


> Looking for a new drill to use with my 6 inch nils for next year and was leaning towards the rigid octane. I will likely go that route with a review like that. I'll always keep a gas auger around for backup and for dirty or non uniform ice where I wouldnt want to risk tweeking expensive nils blades.


You won't be disappointed. Buying the rigid was a no brainer for me because of the lifetime warranty but I also own many rigid brand products and have never been disappointed or let down.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Paul Miner

I converted last year to a K-Drill. I purchased a 20Vmax Dewalt Impact Driver to use with it. It is so user friendly and easy to use, my 13 year old can drill holes all day. I have more room in my jet sled for mobility. It's so light. I also have an impact driver all year round for other projects. Great flexibility and multi-purpose crossover. Particularly since I had other Dewalt tools. I have three 20VMax batterries and I can drill for days.. Buy Buy to my ol Jiffy. I looked at the Ion and others.. get a drill and the auger. Thrilled..


----------



## PerchPatrol

You are going to love that auger. My buddy has one

If I ever wear out my old Electra later, thats the one I’m getting.



U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 627651
> 
> I went with a 40v StrikeMaster. Just need some damn ice to use it now.


----------



## sureshot006

Paul Miner said:


> I converted last year to a K-Drill. I purchased a 20Vmax Dewalt Impact Driver to use with it. It is so user friendly and easy to use, my 13 year old can drill holes all day. I have more room in my jet sled for mobility. It's so light. I also have an impact driver all year round for other projects. Great flexibility and multi-purpose crossover. Particularly since I had other Dewalt tools. I have three 20VMax batterries and I can drill for days.. Buy Buy to my ol Jiffy. I looked at the Ion and others.. get a drill and the auger. Thrilled..


Impact driver for an ice auger? Interesting. Haven't heard of anyone using that setup before.


----------



## martman19

sureshot006 said:


> Impact driver for an ice auger? Interesting. Haven't heard of anyone using that setup before.


My thoughts exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

martman19 said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Doesn't get hung up on the last 1/2" of ice


----------



## hhlhoward

sureshot006 said:


> Doesn't get hung up on the last 1/2" of ice


My rigid octane with Nils doesn't hang up

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

hhlhoward said:


> My rigid octane with Nils doesn't hang up
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Pretty common with Lazer, which I'm guessing a lot more people own. If I didn't already have a 6 and 8" lazer I probably would have tried a Nils.


----------



## sweet lou

I'm using an old Makita with a 5 amp hr battery. Almost any drill will work with the bigger amp hr battery. But what I'm sold on is the Clam Drill Plate adapter. It's easier on these old joints and I don't have bars or long screws turning to catch me. With all the money we spend on ice fishing just buy one.


----------



## o_mykiss

sweet lou said:


> I'm using an old Makita with a 5 amp hr battery. Almost any drill will work with the bigger amp hr battery. But what I'm sold on is the Clam Drill Plate adapter. It's easier on these old joints and I don't have bars or long screws turning to catch me. With all the money we spend on ice fishing just buy one.


+1. I thought the Clam plate was an overindulgent luxury... but it's so worth it. Easy on the body, makes drilling a breeze, and keeps the drill off the ice/snow

Only downside is that it is harder to remove the drill from it if you want to use for drilling in shanty anchors. But that's a minor quibble really


----------



## sureshot006

o_mykiss said:


> Only downside is that it is harder to remove the drill from it if you want to use for drilling in shanty anchors. But that's a minor quibble really


I was thinking about this as I walked by a hub in the store. Would be a PITA if you're moving around at all.


----------



## Drake

hhlhoward said:


> My rigid octane with Nils doesn't hang up
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


How long have you been using your Nils and Rigid combo ?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## drgb12

thill said:


> I'm retiring my 25 year old Jiffy and buying something new.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?
> 
> I do not have a drill that meets the minimum required torque so cost comparisons will include the price of a new drill.


strikemaster 40v good auger


----------



## hhlhoward

Drake said:


> How long have you been using your Nils and Rigid combo ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I've had it for little over a year.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward

sureshot006 said:


> Pretty common with Lazer, which I'm guessing a lot more people own. If I didn't already have a 6 and 8" lazer I probably would have tried a Nils.


I've owned all kinds of augers and I can honestly say that I will never be without a Nils. By far the best auger I ever owned. Even using it manually is fast and effortless. I drilled through 8" of hard ice manually and with my octane. My fishing buddy can't believe how fast it is.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## martman19

sureshot006 said:


> Doesn't get hung up on the last 1/2" of ice


If your getting hung up then your drill isn’t powerful enough or your in the wrong gear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

martman19 said:


> If your getting hungry then your drill isn’t powerful enough or your in the wrong gear!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Huh? I don't eat much while ice fishing so thats probably the reason, not a drill.

Its common for a lazer auger to punch through, only to leave a small edge of ice at the bottom of the hole that is a tad smaller than the diameter of the auger bit. If you make the auger cut it out, when the blades first bite into it, the torque can jolt you pretty good. I just started leaving it and putting the drill in reverse to pull out.


----------



## BigWoods

I have an old Mora that Im going to convert to use with a 20v Dewalt hammer drill. I can unscrew the handle but cant find an adapter so I plan on fabricating my own. I could buy a nut and weld it to a 12" piece of 3/4" pipe or cut my handle off so I can utilize the existing threaded pipe. Then make a 7" round piece of plate steel with a hole drilled in the center. I will weld that to the pipe and weld a 3/8" allen wrench in the hole drilled in the round plate. Should be cheap and easy. Not sure I want to cut my handle or not yet.


----------



## sureshot006

BigWoods said:


> I have an old Mora that Im going to convert to use with a 20v Dewalt hammer drill. I can unscrew the handle but cant find an adapter so I plan on fabricating my own. I could buy a nut and weld it to a 12" piece of 3/4" pipe or cut my handle off so I can utilize the existing threaded pipe. Then make a 7" round piece of plate steel with a hole drilled in the center. I will weld that to the pipe and weld a 3/8" allen wrench in the hole drilled in the round plate. Should be cheap and easy. Not sure I want to cut my handle or not yet.


As long as it ends up straight it should be fine. Of course if it isn't perfect it'll wobble like crazy l


----------



## 1fishingnut

thill said:


> I'm retiring my 25 year old Jiffy and buying something new.
> 
> What do you guys recommend?
> 
> I do not have a drill that meets the minimum required torque so cost comparisons will include the price of a new drill.


Lowe’s has the Dewalt 20volt 1/2” brushless for $99 with a spare battery. 
I picked one up and drilled 23 holes in a row with a 8” nils. Still had power to drill holes again today. 
You can get an adapter for almost any auger to convert it to a drill for about $10. My dad uses a 6” eskimo with a drill and has no issues. 
One thing to remember is to have an oversized plate attached to the auger in case it drops out of the chuck. I used a 2 gallon bucket lid on my old nils.


----------



## runnerc60

Well thought I'd throw in my 2 cents! First Post!
I sold my gas strikemaster last year and bought a $700 ION G2 (40 Volt Gen 2)- Mistake!
The unit already had to be sent back as it would not run reliably, sometimes would run and sometimes wouldnt run when I pulled the trigger. They did a warranty replacement of the powerhead and required me to ship it back to them - took a week to get the new one back - not sure they sent me a new one though some marks on it. Not even 50 holes on it before problems started. Then they tell me on the phone that the internal temperature has to be maintained at 50 degrees to work properly. I told them that was a ridiculous expectation for ice fishing equipment!!! Of course they would not change the battery out, just the powerhead. So if the battery turns out to be the problem back it will have to go again. UGH!


----------



## Drake

1fishingnut said:


> Lowe’s has the Dewalt 20volt 1/2” brushless for $99 with a spare battery.
> I picked one up and drilled 23 holes in a row with a 8” nils. Still had power to drill holes again today.
> You can get an adapter for almost any auger to convert it to a drill for about $10. My dad uses a 6” eskimo with a drill and has no issues.
> One thing to remember is to have an oversized plate attached to the auger in case it drops out of the chuck. I used a 2 gallon bucket lid on my old nils.


What adapter did you have for your nils auger ?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hhlhoward

Drake said:


> What adapter did you have for your nils auger ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


This is the only place I could find that carried one in stock at the time.

https://www.fishusa.com/Nils-USA-Cordless-Ice-Auger-Adapter


----------



## Smallie12

runnerc60 said:


> Well thought I'd throw in my 2 cents! First Post!
> I sold my gas strikemaster last year and bought a $700 ION G2 (40 Volt Gen 2)- Mistake!
> The unit already had to be sent back as it would not run reliably, sometimes would run and sometimes wouldnt run when I pulled the trigger. They did a warranty replacement of the powerhead and required me to ship it back to them - took a week to get the new one back - not sure they sent me a new one though some marks on it. Not even 50 holes on it before problems started. Then they tell me on the phone that the internal temperature has to be maintained at 50 degrees to work properly. I told them that was a ridiculous expectation for ice fishing equipment!!! Of course they would not change the battery out, just the powerhead. So if the battery turns out to be the problem back it will have to go again. UGH!


Sorry to hear that, seems to be many horror stories with some of these units. I'm not especially liking hauling my beast around these days but so glad it runs like a champ and has never given me one headache ever on it's 7th or 8th year. Matter of fact, sat all summer in garage, fired it up last week on 3rd pull and it tried it's hardest to go on the 2nd, lol. Let's just say it's ready to eat some ice! I'm sure at some point I'll go drill/adapter style but just not yet. Good luck and hope it works out for ya. Welcome to the site.


----------



## perchjerker

I got my adapter for my nils from Kovacs Icemaster I love the thing. He is in Sterling Heights so he is local I got mine in a few days

http://icemasteradapter.com/purchase/


----------



## Drake

perchjerker said:


> I got my adapter for my nils from Kovacs Icemaster I love the thing. He is in Sterling Heights so he is local I got mine in a few days
> 
> http://icemasteradapter.com/purchase/


Will that adapter fit the 8" nils ?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## perchjerker

I would think so. Mine is a 6" but I think the shaft is the same size. Email him he will tell you

It just give you the option for Nils when you order does not ask what size


----------



## Drake

Thanks !

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## perchjerker

Sure thing bud!


----------



## tstu2

perchjerker said:


> I got my adapter for my nils from Kovacs Icemaster I love the thing. He is in Sterling Heights so he is local I got mine in a few days
> 
> http://icemasteradapter.com/purchase/


I did the same...quick turn around and a speedy shipment.


----------



## 1fishingnut

Drake said:


> What adapter did you have for your nils auger ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1fishingnut

I don’t remember where I picked up the adaptor, but you can buy the Nils auger (orange) that has the adaptor and safety plate build in. You definitely want the safety plate so if the chuck get loose your auger doesn’t end up at the bottom of the lake.
Another advantage of the drill is that you can pick up a new drill. With the units that have the power head attached if it dies you’re done until it can get repaired. 
With the nils I have the handle as a backup too.


----------



## sfw1960

FastBur from Russia doesn't fall down the hole because it's got a handle on it!
It's on you to hold on LOL!


----------



## sureshot006

sfw1960 said:


> FastBur from Russia doesn't fall down the hole because it's got a handle on it!
> It's on you to hold on LOL!


It appears with that design all the torque is on one hand? I really like the idea for "loss prevention".


----------



## sfw1960

Yeah, hang onto the drill - the other is meant to keep it in control and in case the chuck cuts loose.

It's a lubed copper sleeved bearing, you can hold it against any angle you want - 180° opposite might be the most stout option, but again you want the drill to do the work.

There was a drill body handle for the Rigid, an option but IDK where it is and I'm only using a 6" Mora and I don't have 3 hands.
:lol:

Hell SS I haven't even tried to fire up my StrikeMaster Mag III yet which I've ran for a shade over 25 years. Not concerned it won't run or can't be serviced if it finally gets temperamental - just wondering how much that power head has left in her.
If it blows up, I can't gripe.
Best *$239* I ever spent on ice gear! (Yes, the cost of living sure has gone up!)

If the clam plate was priced better I might have considered one - then you're out of luck if you want to use the same drill for shanty anchors.
I've got an old 18v drill that _had_ NiCd batteries I've used for anchors. I might just use that with alligator clips and a jumper.
In case you haven't noticed this engineering crap tends to make one want to tinker...:shhh:

My biggest three reasons for trying this out was the handle to prevent loss, non-asian manufacturing & it was under $25 TYD.

The 16" clam extension was _nearly_ as much and probably not built as well - in hindsight I probably should have grabbed the longest model FastBur adapter.

Depending on how motivated I feel, don't be surprised if I bust out the conduit bender and whip up some more goofy stuff!:coco:


----------



## perchjerker

Yeah I love the idea of the Kovacs Ice Master. It has no spinning plate, its bungee corded to your drill. Nice and light and compact.

I also love my drill, a Fuel M18 it has a nice clamp on handle so I have full control over the drill at all times.

If your drill has no handle, I think they one Steve has from Russia is a good way to go


----------



## Ronnie D

For the money and convenience i retired my auger and bought a greenworks 60 volt cordless chainsaw w/16" bar for 279.00. It's awesome for spearing holes and for tipups there's no slush to scoop. I haven't been able to drain the battery in a day, weight and length are 1/2 the auger and w/ bio degradable bar lube no oil slick


----------



## thill

I finally got a chance to use my new set up last weekend (clam plate, 8" lazer & Milwaukee fuel) and it was incredible. A helluva lot lighter than my old Jiffy, instant power, no fussing with gas+oil and a very smooth cutting experience. Last Nov I tore my right bicep and I'm still on a 5lb weight restriction with that arm. I had zero problems carrying around this set up with my left hand and I didn't experience any jerky action while cutting through the ice like I would with my Jiffy (I was concerned about this). This thing was simply awesome! I fished from 8am till 5:30 pm on saturday, plus 3-4 hours on Sunday and my drill's battery is still at 3/4 charge. If anyone is considering making a switch from gas to electric, I would certainly look into a drill set up. I really like the clam plate but I would expect other drill combos to work as well. The clam plate is nice to keep your drill off the ice/snow, but it is an extra $70ish. My buddy has the strikemaster electric and after using my set up once, he said "Damn, now I'm jealous!"


----------



## sfw1960

I'm not a fan of the clam plate, but good choice Thill!

I'm on the fence with my setup.
The Rigid doesn't quite have the 'nads and I didn't wanna buy 4 amp batteries until I tested it.
The Mora is BEAT.
Not just the blades but the whole schlameel.

$30 for new blades, and the paints been chipping off the rusty old carcass for quite a few years.
M18 Fuel hammer drill & batteries = $300 + $30 for blades, and I've still got a crapola auger body.
So it's about $60 for another blue Mora (no Lazer, my rotator cuffs are junk).

I haven't blown the power head on the 25 yr old Mag III yet, but I've heard good things about the 24 V StrikeMaster.
I don't need to pop a hundred holes and I don't have P*n!$ size competition issues, like way too many guys... LMAO!

If I can get 4 amp batteries for the Rigid when they are not on poke in the eyes pricing, I might stick with that.
I've still got to take a little rubbing compound to a cloth wheel to see if I can bring the old blades back to a sheen.😉

IF you're tossing the jiffy in the scrap pile, keep me in mind...
🙂


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

M.Schmitz87 said:


> That’s the one!


Bought a new Milwaukee hammer drill/driver on the way home from work the day we talked about this, then today I hand sharpened the blades as my oldest was putting the adapter together that had just been delivered.

Cut through the 8” of ice like butter. Wish I had known about this adapter years ago. Now to let them suffer a bit until I buy the extension rod this summer. If Da boys get everything handed to them up front, they never learn to appreciate stuff.

Here is a pic of my oldest drilling his first hole with the setup.


----------



## Team Camo

Mike da Carpenter said:


> Bought a new Milwaukee hammer drill/driver on the way home from work the day we talked about this, then today I hand sharpened the blades as my oldest was putting the adapter together that had just been delivered.
> 
> Cut through the 8” of ice like butter. Wish I had known about this adapter years ago. Now to let them suffer a bit until I buy the extension rod this summer. If Da boys get everything handed to them up front, they never learn to appreciate stuff.
> 
> Here is a pic of my oldest drilling his first hole with the setup.
> 
> View attachment 750863


Is that a Mora auger? Still looks brand new. And how are you sharpening them by hand....curious is all.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Team Camo said:


> Is that a Mora auger? Still looks brand new. And how are you sharpening them by hand....curious is all.


It is an old strikemaster I picked up at a garage sale a couple years ago. I use diamond stones I have for my knife sharpening kit. Put on a Kevlar glove, “file” the flat bottom side and then use a leather strip on both sides of the blade. Went through the ice like butter and save money on not having to buy new blades.


----------



## sfw1960

A bit of buffing compound & a cloth wheel does a great job bringing back the burr too if you have the gear.

StrikeMaster is the original importer of the old blue Mora, my preferred unit for decades.

Nice job on teaching the boys to carry the torch.👍

Hope you whack a good pile of em...
Enjoy the new rig!


----------

